# Rescued baby pigeon



## Pidgie (Jun 21, 2015)

I live on the top story of an apartment complex and one morning i found a baby pigeon on my front doorstep. I think he/she may have fallen off of the roof and I've read in some places that you should let them go (it was about 2 weeks old then I think it some baby feathers on it). I decided since he/she couldn't fly yet that it was safer to keep it or the downstairs cat would get to it.

Currently I've had the baby for about two weeks and have been feeding it formula a couple times a day. What I'm wondering now is when do they begin to start eating seeds alone. They seem to be about 4 weeks old (it doesn't have anymore baby feathers) 
Another question I have is what kind of set up should i have for it? I've never had a pigeon and I've read around that they can fly off and because they don't know how to fend for themselves can starve.
I would like to keep it outside because I have 2 year old living with me!! 
I would really appreciate the help would some kind of coop work where it could fly in and out and return when it wants 
Thank you!! I've never had a pigeon before and I'm not really sure what to do!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Would make a nice tame pet for your two year old. You can keep it in a bird cage, or a dog crate and have out of cage time. I would not recommend the outside fly in and out thing if u like the bird, its a matter of time before it would get picked off by a hawk. It is probably quite tame by now with the feedings and you have read right. It wont know where to get food and would likely stick around waiting for you to feed it and be a sitting duck for predators. I would guess either find it a home as a pet or keep it yourself as a pet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with CBL that the pigeon likely would not be able to find food by itself and would likely be killed by a hawk or cat if released. Please consider keeping it safely caged, as a pet. Pigeons make great pets as they are friendly, docile, and loving. Thank you for helping him! Your two year old would grow up really appreciating living things, too, as a bonus.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If he is 4 weeks old , introduce him with pigeon seed mix. First try feeding some seeds in his mouth. if you are still feeding the formula, you should now come to grains so he may try picking them by his own. First he will pick up small ones and eventually come to larger. By 4 weeks they start eating small grains with few exceptions like mine who is of 6 weeks now and just picks and drops and doesn't swallow by own but pecks my hands to feed in mouth. Pampered baby


----------



## Pidgie (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh I see!! I don't think there are many if any hawks where I live and (I live in las vegas) I've only seen them out in very rural areas. The cats would be an issue though!! I'll be moving soon to a house with a backyard would a set up for a backyard be possible. I'm a 19 y/o college student living with my mom atm and it's just trying to convince her since she has the mentality that pigeons are very dirty.  
I've started feeding him seeds and he eats them with no problem and can drink water really well too so I've been feeding him that. Is now a good age to have them off formula yet? 
Thank you so much for the replies!! If I can't convince my mother to keep him I'll look for a home.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol funny thing is Krys parents were the same and now they ASK for this bird, they dont even ask after him, just the GRAND bird lol. Include your mother in the care of the bird or ask her to hold the bird while u clean cage and she will bond with bird lol.....


----------

